# odd xorg issue



## jeremyj84 (Apr 18, 2009)

It seems that if I hold backspace down for 2-3 seconds Xorg thinks it needs to restart and does so, any clues? I am completely lost on this one.


----------



## jeremyj84 (Apr 18, 2009)

After taking a quick peak in dmesg it appears its actually dumping core. This has only started happening since an upgrade of xorg


----------



## tangram (Apr 18, 2009)

Please provide more info. Such as /var/log/Xorg.0.log, xorg.conf, hardware description, xorg version, etc...

Oh and do take a look at http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1721. This thread contains lots of troubleshooting regarding the Xorg updates.


----------



## jeremyj84 (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the reply tangram, I have done some gathering this morning. I am running xorg-server 1.6.0 I have uploaded some files that should help (was easier then trying to describe everything) The problem I am having that if I hold a key for 2-3 seconds Xorg automatically dumps core.

Xorg.0.log: http://www.smart-serv.net/~jeremy/freebsd/Xorg.0.log
xorg.conf: http://www.smart-serv.net/~jeremy/freebsd/xorg.conf
gdb output: http://www.smart-serv.net/~jeremy/freebsd/xorg.gdb.log
dmesg: http://www.smart-serv.net/~jeremy/freebsd/dmesg.txt


----------



## tangram (Apr 18, 2009)

Do you have 2 videocards and 3 monitors? Because by looking into your xorg.conf you have 2 8600GT and 3 monitors configured. Plus in dmesg also doesn't show 2 videocards.

The Xor.0.log complains about the GLX module not loading. Reinstall the nvidia-driver and enable it in /etc/rc.conf. Take a look at HOWTO: Install and configure NVIDIA drivers


----------



## jeremyj84 (Apr 18, 2009)

Yes, 2 cards, 3 monitors, one is onboard and the 8600GT is dual head. The GLX doesnt load because the onboard complains and since its in Xinerama its disabled.

Also dmesg does show both nvidia0 and nvidia1

nvidia0: <nForce 750a SLI> on vgapci0
nvidia1: <GeForce 8600 GT> on vgapci1


----------



## jeremyj84 (Apr 18, 2009)

Alright I did reinstall nvidia-driver and it seemed to happy glx (maybe is was because I recompiled xorg-server earlier) who knows. but the issue at hand is still there


----------



## DrJ (Apr 18, 2009)

jeremyj84 said:
			
		

> Alright I did reinstall nvidia-driver and it seemed to happy glx (maybe is was because I recompiled xorg-server earlier) who knows. but the issue at hand is still there



Whenever you install xorg-server, it installs the software OpenGL drivers.  The Nvidia driver installs its own set, and overwrites those from xorg.  The rule is that whenever you install or update xorg, reinstall nvidia.


----------



## jeremyj84 (Apr 18, 2009)

Alright, I have corrected the issue after doing some more research. It seems that xorg-server 1.6.0 has a bug when in Xinerama and the following patch http://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=24224 has to be applied.

More information about the bug is at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20557


----------

